# Bachlauf bei 300l Teich



## snoopy3274 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich stelle mich mal vor, mein Name ist Marion, und habe noch nie einen Teich besessen, aber ich liebe Wasser und habe mich jetzt entschloßen einen kleinen Teich anzulegen mit einem Bachlauf. Da wir nur ein kleines Stück Wiese haben ist leider nur ein 300l Ferigteich möglich, aber damit das ganze auch das gewisse etwas bekommt, möchte ich gerne mit dem Aushub einen kleinen Bachlauf von ca. 30cm gestalten. Habe hier jetzt schon sehr viel gelesen, aber leider bin ich noch nicht weiter gekommen, was die Technik anbelangt 
Also ein ist schon mal klar, Fische kommen keine hinein, das habe ich schon gelernt hier  
aber mein Bachlauf sollte schon ein Bachlauf sein und kein Bachläufchen 
und so ca. 1m hoch sein, hoffentlich könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen, so schritt für schritt, bin ja noch in der Lernphase, denn man lernt ja nie aus 

Liebe Grüße
Marion


----------



## robsig12 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo Marion,

1 meter hoher Bachlauf (nicht wie Du schreibst Bachläufchen) wird nicht funktionieren. Die Wassermenge ist einfach zu gering. Eine Pumpe die diese höhe bei der Menge Wasser bewältigen könnte, saugt Dir den 300 Liter Teich in einem zug leer, und pumpt das Wasser rauf.

Ein kleines Bachläufchen, kannst Du schon für die Optik anbringen, dafür reicht Deine Wassermenge aus.


----------



## Koitreu (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Guten Morgen Marion.Sind die 30cm auf die Breite oder Länge bezogen? Sollte es die Länge sein wird es eher ein Wasserfall, wenn die Quelle 100cm hoch liegen soll.gruß Koitreu


----------



## snoopy3274 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo robisg12
Oh nein, also sollte ich lieber den Bachlauf niedriger halten, und ein paar Sammelstellen einbauen damit es auch von der Optik funktioniert?
Was brauche ich denn da für eine Pumpe und was für einen Filter?  


Hallöchen Koitreu
Die 30cm sind auf die Breite bezogen, haben uns aber heute auf 20cm breite geeinigt. Die länge steht noch nicht ganz fest, da wir den Aushub benutzen für den Bachlauf.

Vielen Dank Ihr 2 für die schnelle Antwort, freue mich auf weiter hilfen 
LG Marion


----------



## robsig12 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hi Marion,

Filter benötigst Du ohne Fische gar nicht. Pflanzen sorgen für gutes Wasser!
Bachlauf, wie geschrieben wird halt sehr schwierig, dazu wenig Wasser im eigentlichen Teich vorhanden ist. 
Eine kleine Pumpe, die evtl. 1000 l/h schafft ist bei Dir schon viel, da der Teich dann ja schon mehr als 3x Stunde umgepumpt wird. 1000 l/h sind aber für einen 1 Meter Bachlauf mit 20 cm breite viel zu wenig..... 

Was soll ich Dir raten?


----------



## snoopy3274 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Jetzt bin ich total verunsichert, denn wir können den Teich nicht größer machen, wir haben einen Hof mit einer Terasse und ein kleines Stück Wiese, da passt nicht mehr drauf, wir sind schon von 150l auf 300l, aber mehr passt nicht.
Und was ist mit einem Druckfilter, du schreibst zwar, ich brauch keinen Filter, aber kann ich das damit nicht hinbekommen?

LG Marion


----------



## robsig12 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Geht natürlich mit Druckfilter auch, aber genauso kannst Du den Schlauch von der Pumpe an den Anfang von dem Bachlauf legen, und verlierst weniger Leistung von der Pumpe. Filtern musst Du ja nichts, da kein Fisch seinen kaka abgibt.

Die Frage ist ja, wenn Du einen Bachlauf von 1 Meter Höhe hast, und 20- 30 cm breit ist, mit viell. noch kleinen Becken wie Du schreibst, mehr Wasser im Bachlauf wären, wie in deinem Mini-Teich. Wenn Du also die Pumpe einschalten würdest, wäre der Teich auf einen Zug leer, da dass Wasser in den Bachlauf gepumpt wird.

Vorschlag, wenn es aus optischen Gründe Bewegung im Wasser sein soll, mach einen kleinen Wasserfall, so mit 30 cm Höhe genügt. Oder bringe einen kleinen Springbrunnen an. Ein Bachlauf dürfte bei der Wassermenge nicht möglich sein.
Stell doch mal Bilder von Deinem Teichplatz ein.


----------



## maritim (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

hallo,

ich finde das die sache mit 6000 bis 7000l die stunde, durchaus lösbar ist.

man müsste an der teichpumpe ein rückschlagventil anbringen, damit sich der schlauch der zur  quelle führt nicht entleert.
somit würde dem teich kein wasser für den schlauch entwendet, wenn die pumpe anläuft.

selbst wenn der bachlauf eine breite von 30cm und 1m meter länge aufweist,  und das wasser aus einem meter höhe in den teich fällt, würden dem teich gerade mal 15l wasser entwendet solange die pumpe läuft. 
wenn die pumpe ausgeschaltet wird, dann laden die 15l wieder im teich.....

ich sehe eher die schwierigkeit darin, das man spritzwasser ohne ende bekommt und das aufgrund des lärms keine normale unterhaltung  in der nähe vom teich möglich ist.

für beides könnte man abhilfe schaffen, wenn man das wasser kurz über der teichoberfläche auf ein edelstahl sieb fallen lässt.


----------



## Horst T. (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*



snoopy3274 schrieb:


> und so ca. *1m hoch sein, *hoffentlich könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen, so schritt für schritt, bin ja noch in der Lernphase, denn man lernt ja nie aus
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Marion



Soll der " Hügel " wirklich 1 Meter hoch sein ??? Das ist ne Menge  oder meinst du der Bachlauf soll 20 - 30 cm Breit und 1 Meter LAAAAAng sein


----------



## snoopy3274 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo Peter,

also besteht doch noch Hoffnung; ich habe jetzt weiter hier im Forum gelesen und irgendwo stand was von einem Druckfilter mit Pumpe, und das würde funktionieren, aber leider war ich zu schnell und finde den Beitrag nicht mehr, bin schon ganz kirre vom lesen, glaube bleibe lieber hier, das hilft viel mehr. 
und das mit dem plätschern habe ich mir schon gedacht wollten es sanft im Teich enden lassen. 

Hallo Horst und hallo robisg12

heute haben wir das Loch für unseren Ferigteig ausgehoben, und somit auch einen Hügel vor Ort gesehen    also, der Anfang unseres Bachlaufes soll 70cm hoch sein und 1m40cm lang und eine Breite von 20cm ergeben. Versuche mal die ersten Bilder einzustellen. Hat echt super viel Spaß gemacht, morgen gehen wir den Sand und Findlinge kaufen, um das ganze einzuschwämmen, damit der Teich fest sitzt, und dann fangen wir mit dem Modelieren des Bachlaufes an, haben uns gedacht 3-4 Stufen mit je einer Sammelstelle einzubauen, und dann sanft im Teich enden lassen. 
Wir tun uns bei der Technik richtig schwer   

Bild 1 : Wir haben geschaut wie der Ferigteich am besten ausgerichtet ist
Bild 2 : Abgesteckt für die Umrisse
Bild 3 : Angefangen das Loch zu buddeln, und immer wieder die Wanne          hineingesetzt bis es gepaßt hat
Bild 4 : So sieht es fertig aus
Bild 5 : Juchhu es passt, und ein Hügel für den späteren Bachlauf ist auch 
entstanden
Weitere Bilder werden kommen, und hoffendlich auch weitere Tipps, schon mal vielen lieben Dank bis hierhin an alle


----------



## maritim (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

hallo,

ein druckfilter hat den vorteil, das er wasserdruckfest ist und das gefilterte wasser zu einem höher gelegen punkt befördert werden kann.
um wasser zu einen höheren punkt zubefördern braucht man nur eine pumpe und wenn man das wasser filtern möchte, dann kann man einen druckfilter dazwischen setzen, 
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuund wie alle filter muss er 24 stunden am tag und 365 tage im jahr laufen.


----------



## robsig12 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo Marion,

nun verstehe ich, warum ihr baulich bedingt nur ein kleines Fertigbecken nehmen könnt. Das mit dem Druckfilter funktioniert schon, aber ihr müsst bei der Auswahl der Pumpe darauf achten, dass auch bei 70 cm noch etwas ankommt. (Dafür gibt es bei den besseren Pumpen eine Pumpenkennlinie) Wichtig ist die Höhe ab dem Wasserspiegel zu messen, dann kommt es auch noch auf den Schlauchdurchmesser an, und wie lang der Weg ist. 

Denn Druckfilter kann man übrigens auch bis zum Deckel in der Erde eingraben, glaube dass ist bei euch auch optisch von Vorteil.

Viel Spass weiterhin, und bitte Bilder vom weiteren Bau und Fertigstellung einstellen.

PS.: Sand ist besser wie einschäumen.


----------



## snoopy3274 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo alle zusammen,

haben Heute den Bachlauf gemacht, oh man das war richtig arbeit bis wir den so hatten, bis es mir gefiel, aber ich finde sieht nicht schlecht aus, oder?
Ach ja, er ist jetzt entgültig dann 50cm hoch und 1m60 lang und 20cm breit.
Vorher haben wir noch mit Sand eingeschwämmt, aber das ging eigendlich recht gut.

Hatten leider zu wenig Findlinge, muß morgen nochmal welche in der Kiesgrube besorgen. 
Und dann waren wir heute einen Druckfilter für bis 4000l und eine Bachlaufpumpe für bis 3m höhe kaufen, will hoffen, daß dies jetzt die richtige Technik ist, morgen wird angeschlossen, bin schon ganz aufgeregt.  Wir haben heute mal den Gießkannen test gemacht, und der war schon echt klasse. 
Und ich wollte morgen die Pflanzen kaufen, da hab ich ja auch noch nicht wirklich die Ahnung, aber laut Forum, muß ich auf die Zahlen 1,2,3 achten, und so dann auch einpflanzen, was nimmt man denn da am besten für Kies, muß das was bestimmtes sein? 

LG und einen wunderschönen Tag morgen (bzw. heute)
Marion


----------



## snoopy3274 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallöchen,

haben heute unsere Technik instaliert, funktioniert super, also einen bis 4000l Druckfilter und eine Pumpe für Bachlauf 2000, das heißt die kann bis 3m hoch pumpen, und der Bachlauf ist ein richtiger Bachlau   
Nochmals an alle, vielen lieben Dank, eure Tipps haben mir super geholfen 
Haben heute auch die Pflanzen gekauft, aber leider habe ich nicht auf die Pflanztöpfchen geachtet, muß morgen, noch die Pflanztöpfchen kaufen, die die Löcher haben, damit die Wurzeln sich ausbreiten können, hab ich hier im Forum gelesen, ist doch richtig oder?
Meint Ihr es sieht aus, wenn ich an der einen Seite des Baches, und vor dem Teich Rindenmulch hinstreue, und dann ein paar Pflanzen? da bin ich mir mal wieder nicht sicher 
Bis dahin, werde sobald sich was ändert, die nächsten Fotos einstellen

LG Marion


----------



## robsig12 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo Marion,

man kann Deine Begeisterung direkt spüren. Freut mich das alles zu Deiner zufiedenheit geklappt hat.
An der Wand würde ich eine Bambusart oder Chinagras pflanzen, damit man die Mauer nicht mehr sehen kann. Oder Du machst ein Rankgitter ran, und pflanzt einen __ Wein oder __ Efeu ein. Wenn Bambus gewählt wird, unbedingt grosszügige Wurzelsperren verwenden!

Freue mich auf weiter Fotos.


----------



## maritim (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

hallo,

gegen rindenmulch spricht nichts.
du musst nur darauf auchten, das er nicht ins wasser gelangen kann, weil er das wasser anfangs verfärbt. 
achte darauf, das du im vorderen bereich pflanzen nimmst die nicht zu hoch werden.
bei kleineren pflanzen würde dein teich auch besser zur geltung kommen.
auf jeden fall müssten auch viele pflanzen dabei sein, die im winter grün bleiben, damit es in den wintermonaten nicht trostlos ausschaut.

auf der wandseite vom teich würde ich  pflanzen nehmen die höher wachsen, damit der teich von etwas grünen eingerahmt ist.
vielleicht kannst du vor der wand ein paar rankgitter anbringen?
es gibt so viele schöne pflanzen die ein rankitter hochklettern und die wand verschwinden lassen.

*meine wenigkeit* würde nur schauen, das hinter dem teich kelterpflanzen an den rankgittern hochwachsen.
an 1 bis 3 stellen noch etwas __ pampasgras oder bambus vor die wand.

im vorderen bereich würde ich einen schönen großen steingarten um die komplette teichanlage anlegen und diesen entsprechend bepflanzen.
so ein steingarten würde sich bei dir auch in die nüchterne umgebung besser einpassen.

ps. wo sind die bilder von den weiteren fortschritten die dein teich gemacht hat.
 raus an den teich und neue bilder einstellen


----------



## snoopy3274 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo,

so wir waren heute wieder super fleißig 
und hier die neusten Bilder

der Bachlauf ist so jetzt eigendlich fertig, nur unten muß ich morgen mal schauen, daß ich es etwas breiter hin bekomme, aber vom Geräusch her ist es einfach klasse 
wir haben unter dem Rindenmulch und den Steinen ein Fließ getan, damit das Untraut keine Chance hat, aber leider habe ich zu wenig Steine geholt für um den Teich herum, muß morgen noch mal fahren 
Im Hintergrund kann man den Filter sehen, ich habe im Teich vor dem Filter, Pflanzen gesetzt.
Wie sieht das mit den Pflanzen aus, reicht das eigendlich oder müssen da noch mehr rein, ich wollte nur noch eine Seerose rein tun
Robert: das mit dem Bambus oder Chinagras ist eine super Idee, hatte zuerst an weiß streichen gedacht, aber mit der Rankenpflanze ist auch nicht übel, denn wie man auf dem Foto sieht, von alten Zeiten ist noch ein Gitter da
Peter: Das mit dem vorderen Bereich, fand ich eine super Idee und habe sie heute gleich mit meinem Mann und den Kindern in die Tat umgesetzt, (na ja, zur Hälfte). Was gibt es denn noch alles für __ Kletterpflanzen, die auch Winterfest sind?

Habt ihr noch eine Idee wie ich den Filter unsichtbar machen kann?
Bis dahin 
Marion


----------



## snoopy3274 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallöchen,
beim stöbern durch den Gartencenter, habe ich eine tolle Idee gehabt, schaut mal auf die Bilder,
also es ist ein Pflanzkorb, passend zu dem Korb, den ich schon am Teich platziert habe, er hat unten eine Schale als Fuß, diese Schale habe ich dann als pflanzschale benutzt und die andere Seite eingeschnitten, so daß sie über den Filter passt, und ich finde es sieht echt gut aus, oder.


----------



## snoopy3274 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Ich bins nochmal,
hab zu schnell geklickt,

also unser Teich ist nun fertig und hier sind die Bilder

Bin jetzt schon gespannt, wie er nächstes Jahr aussieht, wenn alles blüht

ach ja, das Wasser ist super klar, aber jetzt kann man die Pumpe auf dem Grund sehen, die Seerose steht noch auf der 1. Etage, will sie in 2 Wochen runter auf den Grund setzten, aber die reicht ja nicht aus, soll ich das so lassen, oder sollte noch was nach unten?
Freu mich schon auf eure Reaktionen, ich habe nämlich eben schon davor gesessen und einfach nur die Ruhe am Wasser genossen.
LG
Marion


----------



## robsig12 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Sehr schön geworden. 

Jetzt werden dann bald die ersten Bewohner wie __ Rückenschwimmer usw. kommen, und das ganze wird noch interessanter zu beobachten.

Viel Spass weiterhin mit Deinem Teich.


----------



## cpausb (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo Marion,

Glückwunsch zu deinem Projekt; das es funktioniert war mir klar. Ich hatte bis vor zwei Wochen einen 250l Teich mit einem 2m Bachlauf. Die Pumpe hat 2500l/min, der Planzenfilter war im Teilch integriert. Da mein Bach breiter war, und zwei Staustufen hatte, plätscherte ordentlich wasser durch.
Viel Spaß noch..

Chester (der gerade einen größeren Teich mit Bachlauf baut)


----------



## snoopy3274 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Vielen Dank Chester,

na ja, noch breiter kann ich den Bachlauf nicht machen, ist zu nah am Haus, nicht das sich die Nachbarn beschweren 
Was hast du denn bei deinem Teich als Bodengrund gemacht, oder brauche ich da wirklich nichts machen, meine Teichrose geht ja in 2 Wochen eine Etage tiefer. 

LG
Marion


----------



## robsig12 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hi Marion,

brauchst am Boden nichts zu machen. Entwickelt sich schon.

Die Rosenblätter sollten halt nicht in der Näche des Bacheinlaufes sein, da sie die Tropfen auf den Blättern nicht vertragen. (Noch schlechter wäre da nur ein Springbrunnen, der auf die Blätter rieselt). Im Winter wirst Du die Pflanze aus dem Teich nehmen müssen, da er wohl nicht tief genug ist.


----------



## snoopy3274 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo Robert,

wie lange sollte die Seerose denn auf der 1. Stufe stehen bleiben, ich wollte sie 2Wochen dort lassen und dann nach unten auf 50cm tiefe setzten, ist das richtig?
Bis jetzt habe ich ein Blatt an der Seerose oben, und eins ist noch unter Wasser.
Wie soll ich das denn dann im Winter machen, einfach in einem Eimer im Keller Stellen? 

LG Marion


----------



## robsig12 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo Marion, 

da Du sichtiefe bis zum Grund hast, kannst Du die Rose schon runtersetzen, da die Sonnenstrahlen ja bis 50 cm gehen.

Eine Überwinterung bei 50 cm kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht. Am besten raus aus dem Miniteich, in eine Mörtelwanne oder ähnliches mit Wasser geben, und in unbeheizten Keller bis zum Frühjahr aufbewahren.


----------



## snoopy3274 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hi

supi, Danke wird gemacht, ist ja nicht viel arbeit, und so rette ich wahrscheinlich ihr Leben   
Wenn ich sie jetzt nach unten setzte, ist das Blatt was jetzt oben schwimmt, aber dann unter Wasser, ist das egal? 
Die Sonnenstrahlen kommen auf jeden Fall bis unten, denn wir haben super klares Wasser.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich lerne hier im Forum echt viel 

Marion


----------



## cpausb (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*



snoopy3274 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn bei deinem Teich als Bodengrund gemacht, oder brauche ich da wirklich nichts machen, meine Teichrose geht ja in 2 Wochen eine Etage tiefer.



Hallo Marion,

als Bodengrund habe ich nix gemacht; die Teichrose war ja in einem Korb, und die Teichpumpe habe ich auf einen Stein (vorsicht ! kein Kalksandstein nehmen  da der die Wasserchemie aus dem Gleichgewicht bringt !!)gesetzt, damit sie nicht eines Tages nur im Moraste steht (der bildet sich nach ein paar jahren von selbst und muß im Frühjahr immer etwas entschlammt werden)

Grüße

Chester


----------



## snoopy3274 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo Chester und Robert

also dann würde ich sagen, ich lassen den Boden so wie er ist, ich habe die Seerose, wie wir sie gekauft haben, in einem größeren Teichtopf umgepflanzt, unten Kies dann die Seerose dann wieder Kies, und war gerade unten, und habe sie auf den Grund gesetzt, warum hast du sie denn auf dem Stein gestellt, Chester?
Wie weit bist du denn mit deinem neuen Teich?


----------



## Skyraker (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo Marion,

euer Mini ist wirklich schön geworden. Wir erfreuen uns jeden Tag aufs Neue. Hoffe euch wird es in Zukunft auch so gehen.
Die Pumpe hat er auf einen Stein gestellt, damit sie nicht später im "Morast" steht. (Hat er aber auch geschrieben) *grins*
Persönlich halte ich es bei unseren Minis aber nicht für notwendig, da du euren, wie wir unseren auch, wohl ein wenig penibler behandeln wirst als andere ihre Naturteiche. 
Bodensubstrat: Machen musst du wohl, wie die anderen bereits geschrieben haben nichts, da sich im Laufe der Zeit einiges ablagert. Da es jedoch eher ein Zierteich als ein Naturteich wird, könnte ich mir einen mit Kies bedeckten Boden sehr gut vorstellen. Wir haben relativ hellen Kies genommen, welcher in einem gewissen Rahmen sauber gehalten wird. Duch die von selbst kommenden Ablagerungen wirkt er mit der Zeit auch nicht mehr steril. Passt finde ich ganz gut in unsere kleinen Minis.

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## cpausb (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*



snoopy3274 schrieb:


> .... warum hast du sie denn auf dem Stein gestellt, Chester?
> Wie weit bist du denn mit deinem neuen Teich?



Guten morgen Marion,

lies die meinen Text noch mal durch... ich habe die Pumpe auf einen Stein gestellt um sie aus dem Schlamm herauszuhalten...

Mein Teich befindet sich in der Endphase; am Freitag kommen Pflanzen rein und die letzten 2/3 Wasser kommen auch hinzu. Nächste Woche geht's dann an den Bachlauf.

Wenn er fertig ist stelle ich mal ein paar Fotos ins Forum. Nur im Moment komme ich nicht dazu...es gibt wichtigeres zu tun...

Gruß
Chester


----------



## snoopy3274 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo Thomas, hallo Chester

oh man, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil   

Ok, das mit den Steinchen wäre eine gute Idee, denn es sind schon ein paar runtergefallen, so könnte ich sie auffüllen.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß es nur ein Zierteich bleibt, denn Tiere kommen eingendlich nicht in Frage, wobei gestern ein Bekannter gesagt hat, ich solle doch ein paar Guppys hineinsetzten, die bräuchte man nicht füttern, ist ein recht kleiner Fisch und er kann in Kaltwasser gehalten werden.
Was haltet ihr davon? 

Ich freue mich schon auf ein paar neue Fotos, macht immer wieder Spaß zu sehen, was aus so einem Stück Wiese/Acker werden kann


----------



## Skyraker (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Guppys wäre in der Theorie machbar. Da solltest du jedoch beachten, dass sie recht konstante Temperaturen benötigen. Deutlich konstanter als meine Schleierschwänze.

Nehmen könnte man auch noch folgende:

Diamantbarsch -> mag allerdings keine großen Gaben von Frischwasser.
Streifenhechtling -> 20 - 27 Grad, bis 12cm (zu groß)
Prachtbarbe -> 18 - 24 Grad, bis 8cm
__ Paradiesfisch -> 18 - 26 Grad, 8 cm (W) bis 11 cm (M)
Zebrabärbling -> 18-24 Grad, bis 5,5cm

Aber wie du bei den Temperaturen schon siehst ist es ein verdammt enger Raum. Sobald der Teich im Frühsommer konstante Temperaturen hat, könnte man sie aus dem AQ in den Teich setzen. Hier sollen sie sich dann wohl auch besser entwickeln und Farbenprächtiger werden. Nur musst du immer mit der Sonne "arbeiten", sprich sehr kurzfristig vor Ort sein können, um ihn abzuschatten. Und nicht vergessen, im Herbst müssen sie auch wieder rein.
Nicht wenige Aquarianer machen genau dieses.

Deutlich unkomplizierter fände ich es dem Mini einen Boden aus Sand zu spendieren, einige Höhlen und Unterwasserpflanzen zur Verfügung zu stellen und Garnelen einzusetzen.
Hier könntest du dann Red Cherry oder gelbe Cherry Garnelen nehmen. Die vertragen Temperaturen von 4-32 Grad, sind bezüglich des PH-Wertes sehr tolerant und schaffen es sogar in flachen Teichen zu überwintern. Vom Beobachten garantiert nicht uninteressanter als Fische.
Solange der Sauerstoffanteil stimmt und genügend futter da ist versuchen sie auch nicht zu fliehen.

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## robsig12 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo Marion,

bitte vergiss dass mit Fischen in deinem Teich. 1. Würden keinen Winter überstehen, 2. die Temperaturunterschiede in deinem Teich liegen am Tag bestimmt bei über 10 Grad, was kein Fisch mitmachen würde. Das wäre Quällerei.

Bitte verwerfe die Gedanken daran!:beeten


----------



## Skyraker (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo Robert,

ich möchte sie definitv nicht dazu bringen Fische in ihren Mini zu setzen.
Aber:
- es ist durchaus möglich
- Temperaturunterschiede von 10 Grad sind mit richtiger Beschattung selbst an heissen Tagen definitiv nicht zu beobachten. Dies kann ich nun aus eigener Erfahrung berichten.
- einen Winter im Teich überstehen? Niemals. Die müssen rechtzeitig ins AQ.

Die große Frage ist nur ob man wirklich auf Dauer die Zeit in das Vorhaben investieren möchte bzw. es überhaupt kann.
Mit "einfach mal eine Hand Futter in den Teich werfen" ist es lange nicht getan. Bei meinen Recherchen habe ich nun einige kennengelernt, welche genau dieses seit Jahren mit ihren Fischen und Garnelen erfolgreich tun. Überwiegendes Urteil derer: Farbenprächtiger und bessere Entwicklung bei Fischen wie auch Garnelen. Bei richtiger Pflege des Minis hat es auch nichts mit Tierquälerei zu tun. Das Verhältnis "Fischgröße zur Teichgröße" wird dabei allemal eingehalten. Zu klein ist so ein Mini vom Wasservolumen definitiv nicht. Das Problem liegt wirklich "nur" in der Teichpflege, der Temperatur und den Wasserwerten. Diese Punkte MÜSSEN penibel überwacht und eingehalten werden. Und das benötigt halt sehr viel Zeit. Zeit, welche sich evtl. einer von hundert nimmt.

Somit auch in meinen Augen nur sehr begrenzt zu empfehlen, jedoch durchaus machbar und nicht mit Tierquälerei zu betiteln.

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## robsig12 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Kann gehen, aber die Temperaturschwankungen bei 300 Liter mit Bachlauf sind extrem. Nimm doch nur diesen Sommer als Beispiel. 
Hier in Regensburg Temperatur 29 Grad bis ca. 20 Uhr, nun hat es nach Regen 2 Stunden später 17 Grad. Wie wird sich wohl die Temperatur im Miniteich verhalten?


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Da braucht man zur Beschattung dann schon auch noch
eine Infrarotlampe 

Bitte, bitte setz da keine Fische ein :beeten

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Skyraker (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann von den Temperaturen natürlich nur von meinem Mini sprechen. Wie es noch mit einem Bachlauf dazu aussieht weiss ich auch nicht. Von der Logik her sollte er sich auf die Temperatur negativ auswirken.

Nochmals, ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass in den Teich Fische sollten. Aber mit einigem Aufwand durchaus machbar.


Grüße aus dem Norden.
Thomas


----------



## robsig12 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

Menschen können auch in 4 QM leben. Nennt man dann halt Einzelhaft!

Nicht böse gemeint. Aber wenn Du für optimale Bedingungen sorgen kannst, wer macht es in deinem Urlaub? Kannst Du jeden Tag dafür sorgen, das die Temperatur im verträglichem Bereich bleibt?

Da sage ich mal wird man der Sklave von seinem Teich, in dem sich nicht mal die Fischis wohl fühlen!!!:crazy


----------



## snoopy3274 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hallo alle zusammen,

oh man, das ist schon so eine Sache, aber nach euren ganzen Argumenten, (darür nochmals vielen lieben  ), haben wir jetzt entlich beschlossen, wir bleiben bei den Bewohnern, die sich ja nach euren Aussagen, sowieso im laufe der Zeit, bei uns ansiedeln      und natürlich bei unserer Schildkröte


----------



## robsig12 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

Hi Marion, 

wusste Du triffst die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Skyraker (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bei 300l Teich*

 
Richtige Entscheidung. Das ist wohl war.

@ Robert

Naja, mit Einzelhaft würde ich es nicht vergleichen. Wenn ich nun einen Koi in den Mini werfe dann ja.
Sklave des Teiches? Da hast du es genau auf den Punkt getroffen. Man ist verpflichtet sich jeden Tag um den Mini zu kümmern. Bei mir jedoch kein Problem. Ich wohne 10m und arbeite 50m vom Mini entfernt. Sprich ich könnte sehr schnell reagieren. Wenn es nicht gerade aus Eimern schüttet oder Tennisbälle hagelt ist dieses aber nicht nötig.
Urlaub? Auch das ist bei mir kein Problem. Die sechs Monate, in dem die Fischis im Teich sind, habe ich keinen. Danach sind sie im AQ.
Also, mit viel Pflege und Aufwand "funzt" es und ich freue mich jeden Tag wieder über den "Teich".

Mein persönliches Fazit: Jeder der sich den zeitlichen Aufwand nicht auf Dauer vorstellen kann oder zeitlich nicht dazu in der Lage ist, sollte von einer solchen Aktion definitiv die Finger lassen bzw. am besten gar nicht erst daran denken.

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------

